# Best price for r9 280x in Mumbai lamington road ( need the best stores )



## sutta_boy (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys i am from mumbai,I am soon going to buy a *280x* If it fits in my budget otherwise i am getting *760 for 17k *OR *7950 for 20k* at lamington road  , The main problem is which is the best store which will give me the *cheapest 280x*  and as I know my PSU is **** so i wanna change my PSU too but the problem is that my PSU is cooler master thunder 500W ( not a good quality i know)   i need to buy a PSU too 550W or 600W( corsair or xfx or seasonic) My cooler master PSU and 6 months OLD(2 years 6 months warranty left ) and it has been replaced  a month back by cooler master service centre so i wanna know if anystore will take my PSU for( 2k or 2.5k) or less.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

how much is your total budget for gpu + new psu??
if you can , then get r9 280x at 24k and seasonic s12ii 520(4k)/620(5.2k).
else get gtx 760 and seasonic s12 ii 520. which brand offers 760 for 17k. it seems a good price,


----------



## sutta_boy (Dec 31, 2013)

Its not like i can spend 24k for 280x and 4k for the PSU , I can spend about 24k ( more or less) on the PSU as well as the 280x , thats why i asked that if anyone or any store can take my almost brand new PSU for lesser price i am ready to sell it.  17k for 760 is good i know but ill go for a 7950 for a 1extra gb of vram if i can get 280x for about 21-23k I'll buy it thats why i asked for good stores in lamington road mumbai.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought yesterday HIS IceQx2 280X from M D Computers at 22.2K
Try calling them . THis graphics card has a very good cooler. Also bouht PSU Corsair CX 600 80plus Bronze at 4.3K.
You might try the above option if you wanna source it from Calcutta


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

Get gtx 760 over hd 7950 as gtx 760 offers more for your money 

Seasonic s12 520w in psu


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

sutta_boy said:


> Its not like i can spend 24k for 280x and 4k for the PSU , I can spend about 24k ( more or less) on the PSU as well as the 280x , thats why i asked that if anyone or any store can take my almost brand new PSU for lesser price i am ready to sell it.  17k for 760 is good i know but ill go for a 7950 for a 1extra gb of vram if i can get 280x for about 21-23k I'll buy it thats why i asked for good stores in lamington road mumbai.



try to sell your old psu in olx or quikr. you will definitely see buyers there. get 760 over 7950 as ashish mentioned. but again give more preference to 280x. it is available as  cheaper as 23.5k online. so you may be able to get one at 23k after bargaining ,of-course.


----------



## sutta_boy (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy ****, 22.2k cool price for a 280x man ,hope i get it, 760 and 7950 are always there i can go and buy them, but i am giving my attention to the 280x , Olx and quickr kinda suck man my PSU is already there in for like a month ( the day i got it replaced from the cooler master service centre ) , And 1 more question will the *Corsair VS 550W* suffice for the 280x i know its a entry level PSU but its cheaper on flipkart.

P.S- Sorry for the late replies I dont know why whenver i post its going to the mod for verification maybe i am a new member thats why didnt see anything like this on any other forum where you to wait for mod's verification. 

My system -

8120
8gb ram
970a gigabyte


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

sutta_boy said:


> Holy ****, 22.2k cool price for a 280x man ,hope i get it, 760 and 7950 are always there i can go and buy them, but i am giving my attention to the 280x , Olx and quickr kinda suck man my PSU is already there in for like a month ( the day i got it replaced from the cooler master service centre ) , And 1 more question will the *Corsair VS 550W* suffice for the 280x i know its a entry level PSU but its cheaper on flipkart.
> 
> P.S- Sorry for the late replies I dont know why whenver i post its going to the mod for verification maybe i am a new member thats why didnt see anything like this on any other forum where you to wait for mod's verification.
> 
> ...



your first 10 posts are going to be moderated. dont choose corsair vs series psus(vs450,vs550 etc). choose seasonic s12 ii 620 or seasonic s12ii 520 or antec vp550p or corsair tx 650 v2.


----------



## sutta_boy (Dec 31, 2013)

I actually need the cheapest PSU that can run 280x and should be good.  Can you also tell the prices these PSU are going to be?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520 or Antec VP550P @ 4600 is best to run 280X sufficiently.
Asus R9 280X is best brand regarding warranty issues.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> I actually need the cheapest PSU that can run 280x and should be good.  Can you also tell the prices these PSU are going to be?



Seasonic S12ii 520 @ Rs 4200 is best and cheapest psu that can handle R9 280x + Psu comes with 5 year warranty 

Stay Away from Corsair VS and CX Series Psu


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Seasonic S12ii 520 @ Rs 4200 is best and cheapest psu that can handle R9 280x + Psu comes with 5 year warranty
> 
> Stay Away from Corsair VS and CX Series Psu



+1 to this.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 1, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> I actually need the cheapest PSU that can run 280x and should be good.  Can you also tell the prices these PSU are going to be?


Dont know why people are against Corsair CX series. You can pick up CX 600W 80 plus Bronze at ~4.3K


----------



## sutta_boy (Jan 1, 2014)

I found 650W Corsair Vs series on flipkart for 4200 ,it has 50 amps on 12v rail is that bad? Ill buy the seasonic one if this one is bad.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> I found 650W Corsair Vs series on flipkart for 4200 ,it has 50 amps on 12v rail is that bad? Ill buy the seasonic one if this one is bad.



dont choose vs series psus from corsair. get seasonic s12 ii 520 eyes closed.



Hiesenberg said:


> Dont know why people are against Corsair CX series. You can pick up CX 600W 80 plus Bronze at ~4.3K



lots of rma calls recently...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> Dont know why people are against Corsair CX series. You can pick up CX 600W 80 plus Bronze at ~4.3K





sutta_boy said:


> I found 650W Corsair Vs series on flipkart for 4200 ,it has 50 amps on 12v rail is that bad? Ill buy the seasonic one if this one is bad.



CX series is a budget corsair models which is made by CWT and uses Taiwanese Samxon capacitor - which are not good for long term usage.

Go with seasonic s12 520 - they make topnotch psus + 5 year warranty is sweet deal


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 1, 2014)

what bout the seasonic eco 600 watt? ? 
I installed it with the xfx r9 280x...seems ok..


----------



## sutta_boy (Jan 1, 2014)

I think we are getting a little off topic here ,I got it a new PSU will be around for 4k or 4.5k , But what will be the cheapest 280x i will find on lamington road. The *itwares* is way over priced he told me the price of a 7950 will be 25k , I know the guy who owns Itwares is on thinkdigit ,i need him to read this bloody over priced **** he sells.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> what bout the seasonic eco 600 watt? ?
> I installed it with the xfx r9 280x...seems ok..



eco is not that bad. i guess it uses cheap chinese caps.not sure though.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

you can go with Eco one - no problem with it 



sutta_boy said:


> I think we are getting a little off topic here ,I got it a new PSU will be around for 4k or 4.5k , But what will be the cheapest 280x i will find on lamington road. The *itwares* is way over priced he told me the price of a 7950 will be 25k , I know the guy who owns Itwares is on thinkdigit ,i need him to read this bloody over priced **** he sells.



where we went offtopic ? you won't get cheap prices from itwares/prime ...i would suggest go to lami and take some quotation from various stores.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> I think we are getting a little off topic here ,I got it a new PSU will be around for 4k or 4.5k , But what will be the cheapest 280x i will find on lamington road. The *itwares* is way over priced he told me the price of a 7950 will be 25k , I know the guy who owns Itwares is on thinkdigit ,i need him to read this bloody over priced **** he sells.



cheapest 280x is from HIS afaik and is 22k


----------



## sutta_boy (Jan 1, 2014)

lamington road is too far from my place ,I'll send a guy who i know who frequently goes to Lamington road ,thanks* rijinkp1 * , I hope i get it for 22k. 

@Ashish thanks for the help mate ,You have helped me at *tomshardware* too ,I think you have an ID there of the same name. actually we focused on the secondary thing rather than sticking to the primary concern that i thought was off topic.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> lamington road is too far from my place ,I'll send a guy who i know who frequently goes to Lamington road ,thanks* rijinkp1 * , I hope i get it for 22k.



it is *rijinpk1* .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 2, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> @Ashish thanks for the help mate ,You have helped me at *tomshardware* too ,I think you have an ID there of the same name. actually we focused on the secondary thing rather than sticking to the primary concern that i thought was off topic.



Dayum! you know me 



rijinpk1 said:


> it is *rijinpk1* .



change your name hehehe


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> change your name hehehe



not now


----------

